# GBATemp 2:  Maintained?



## Krestent (Apr 10, 2010)

Is http://s3.invisionfree.com/GBATemp_2/index.php?act=site enen maintained anymore?  I remember when it was used to post problems with the main site.  The "We're back offline" message at the top of the page is still there.


----------



## shaunj66 (Apr 10, 2010)

No that is not an official part of GBAtemp and is not maintained at all.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Apr 10, 2010)

I didn't even know that place existed.


----------



## Raika (Apr 10, 2010)

shaunj66 said:
			
		

> No that is not an official part of GBAtemp and is not maintained at all.


It's not a part of GBAtemp? Then why are there dudes there with the same usernames as the staff here?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 10, 2010)

It was an old backup board
When the site was down, they linked to the backup board to still be able to communicate

But since they got IRC now, everyone goes there and the backup board is no longer used...
The shorter url is http://gbatemp2.tk btw


----------



## Langin (Apr 11, 2010)

The irc does not work(for me) can someone give ta link?

edit: lol bad idea(gbatemporary.net XD)


----------



## jlsyber (Apr 11, 2010)

Can you log in with a .tk extention?


----------



## tj_cool (Apr 11, 2010)

Brawler said:
			
		

> The irc does not work(for me) can someone give ta link?


You must connect to irc2.gbatemp.net using port 5190 (try irc.gbatemp.net if that doesn't work)
Channel is #gbatemp.net

http://gbatemp.net/?dynamic=62


----------



## Snorlax (Apr 15, 2010)

jamesdiamond said:
			
		

> Can you log in with a .tk extention?


Should be able to, considering .tk domains just mask the actual address.


----------



## WarazX (Apr 17, 2010)

Didnt even no they had that place.. oh well it doesnt get updated.. so no point.


----------

